# [H] Tau; [W] Tomb Kings



## Starksta (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a used Tau army, which I don't use anymore. Looking to start some tomb kings now, new or used.

I have:
Shadowsun and 2 Shield Drones(Metal, Shadowsun painted)
2 Devilfish (One painted, one undercoated black)
1 Broadside (Painted, Metal)
3 Stealth Suits (Painted)
1 Commander Crisis Suit (Painted, some metal)
24 Fire warriors (Most painted, some partially painted or black undercoat)
8 Drones (Most painted)
11 Kroot (Most painted, or partially so)
4 Kroot Hounds (Metal, 1 Painted 3 black undercoat)
2 Krootox Riders (Metal, not painted at all)

Most is in reasonable - good quality. Some drone stands have broken off, 1 devilfish engine pin has broken. 1 or 2 fire warriors have broken through travel. However, nothing is beyond the repairing capabilities of a bit of glue.

My painting is of table top standards, not super-fine.
If you want pictures, or more information, do not hesitate to contact me.

*EDIT: Now listed on ebay:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Warhamme...Miniatures&hash=item41606935b1#ht_1771wt_1185


----------

